# Dragonetti / Nanny concerto - thoughts?



## Groooooove (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm interested to hear your thoughts on this performance -

the piece is attributed to Dragonetti (1763-1846) but later research reveals it is most certainly composed by Edouard Nanny (1872-1942). It's a total classic for double bass players, but I'm curious what the community in general thinks of the piece.

in terms of sophisticated composition, what is your favorite double bass concerto?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't know about _sophisticated _composition, but I like Rautavaara, Aho and Henze.

For the video, I really do not like piano reductions of concertos. I want to hear the orchestra and see how the soloist interacts with it.


----------



## Groooooove (Jul 31, 2018)

Art Rock said:


> I don't know about _sophisticated _composition, but I like Rautavaara, Aho and Henze.
> 
> For the video, I really do not like piano reductions of concertos. I want to hear the orchestra and see how the soloist interacts with it.


I agree. the piano is often an accepted compromise - fair enough - even with a small chamber orchestra, the cost of hiring that many people compared to one person is too tempting.

what about in a piece like the Koussevitzky? the orchestration is wonderful, but the composer himself only ever played it with piano - I think in that piece piano works well in most cases.

certainly for something like a Mozart or Beethoven concerto, piano is an accepted compromise, for financial reasons I would imagine 99% of the time.


----------

